# Red Blood Cells



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's red blood cell count is a little high, but just barely. Is there anything to worry?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is normal with raw fed dogs because they don't drink as much water, they get most of their moisture from their food. Nothing to worry about :wink:


----------

